# 2001 Passat 4 Motion V6 Wagon; Codes p1140 and p1122



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

So best i could tell at the time these were the result of a failied O2 sensor. I replaced the Passenger Side Post Cat sensor... actually the hardest one to remove as its on top of the cat... while the other one poked me in the face and taunted me no less... but nonetheless the sensor was removed without taking the cat out \o/
Codes cleared... 
3 cycles... Codes return...
Did i replace the wrong sensor? Finding info now that says it could be the driver side post cat... or some other problem perhaps? Worse case if no one responds, i replace the driver side post cat and hope for the best.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2001 Passat 4 Motion V6 Wagon; Codes p1140 and p1122 (Jeffus13)*

P1122 = Bank 2 sensor 2, which is the driver's side.


----------



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: 2001 Passat 4 Motion V6 Wagon; Codes p1140 and p1122 ()*

appreciate it. Really need to get around to ordering the Bent. but at least ill have them both replaced i suppose.


----------

